# shampoo expiring?



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

Can mane n' tail expire?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

If the manufacturer put an expiration date on it, then yes. Perhaps after time the chemical properties break down?:?:


----------



## CalienteCalcetines (Oct 5, 2011)

I wouldn't worry about a shampoo's expiration date much. (depending on circumstances, but assuming that it is one you've bought and just not used too quickly.... if you found a bottle in the back of a random cupboard in an old barn/shed somewhere OTOH, toss it!).


----------



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

In general shampoo/conditioner has a 1 year lifetime from the time it's been opened. After that it starts to breakdown, I have no idea if it's still good or not though, and if it might or might not cause an allergic reaction. Imo i'd just toss it in the trash lol.


----------

